# Additional features vs cost ...



## _HH_ (Jan 3, 2013)

Are the additional features worth the extra co$t ?

Assuming picture quality is the same on all three cameras.
T3i


T4i

60D


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 3, 2013)

have you researched what the additional features actually are? when you know WHAT the differences are, and what the different features mean, you can decide whether or not they are important to you. and therefor, whether they are worth the extra money.


----------



## Justman1020 (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, considering you can get (both) the t3i and the t4i cheaper then that I would have to say no...but it's your decision.


----------



## _HH_ (Jan 3, 2013)

Ive been researching all three cameras, Im familiar with the features ... 
I cant decide if touch screen is as nice as the extra buttons and back wheal on a 60D or go with the T3i and put the money saved into glass ...


----------



## KentuckyHouse (Jan 4, 2013)

I was looking at the T3i vs. the T4i.  Then I came across the deals B&H has on both...

T3i: Canon EOS Rebel T3i Digital Camera with EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6

T4i: Canon EOS Rebel T4i Digital Camera Kit with EF-S 18-55mm

I decided to go with the T4i and got Best Buy to price match that bundle listed on B&H (they wouldn't do the WalMart $599 deal that's floating around because they couldn't add it to their cart themselves...psst).  But they did include the SanDisk Extreme 16gb Class 10 UHS-1 card as well (it's $59.99 right now at Best Buy).  Out the door cost for me with sales tax was $688.  I'm pretty freaking happy with it!  :lmao:

I kinda felt bad for the older man helping me at Best Buy...LOL.  Once he realized what a deal it was, you could almost watch him walk bow-legged.


----------



## Justman1020 (Jan 4, 2013)

Some best buys will allow it others won't. In south fl I have had no issue with multiple people using that deal.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 4, 2013)

Prices where i live are much higher than that (Ireland). I would have to say that for the small difference between the t3i and t4i it would def be the t4i for the 9 cross point focus, the touch screen is an additional fun bonus.

Between the t4i and 60d there isnt a huge price difference but IMHO the ergonomics and feel of the 60d for me would justify the price. As they say you get what you pay for


----------

